# Rusty Colson



## the tinker (Apr 10, 2018)

So..... brought this rusty Colson frame home on Sunday. I should have brought one of those shoes home too, I've been wanting to get a kayak..... gosh that's a big shoe....


  Anyway, It's tempting, but I never immediately start taking something this rusty apart. I've broken stems, twisted and snapped  forks, even head-badge screws. Made a pretzel out of a seat post once.
I soak everything in penetrating oil first. I'll place the frame in different positions, and leave it sit overnight.


The stem bolt was already missing from the stem. That tells me someone else tried to remove it before, in vain.


If the oil doesn't work,  I'll try the good old torch. Lots of heat works, but can damage paint. In the case of this frame there is no paint left to damage, so that could be an option.
I'll let this frame soak on the stand until Friday.  Also made a wooden mock-up the truss rods I need for the fork out of an old flag staff. I cut it where it bends, and applied J.B. Weld on it to cement and hold position. I'll bring this sample to a swap for positive truss rod I.D.


This bike will be made into a fender-less rider. I'm into black lately so black it will be.....cause black is beautiful.


----------

